# Working in groups at school



## Mya (Aug 31, 2012)

Is the most awkward thing ever
Like when the teacher says to chose groups but nobody wants me to be in their group so the teacher has to force me into one
And then I'm too shy to speak up and volunteer to do the work so I end up doing nothing and just sitting there
And when I do have to do something like draw a diagram I spaz out and start shaking because I get nervous working I front of other people.
Omg does this happen to anyone else? ;(


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Aw it's all right! I get nervous working in groups too. I was in a group once full of very quiet people and I thought it'd be a good thing, but the group was filled with awkward silences and some of the few times I did speak up, no one really listened to me and it felt awkward... I don't really like having other people watch me work either because it makes me nervous about things I might be doing wrong.

It's okay though... if you are able to make a group of friends (hopefully good workers too) you'll feel a lot more comfortable.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Man I used to hate that when I was at school. I haven't started Uni yet so I don't know how different it will be at lectures. It was okay when I had friends in that class but I remember a few classes where I had only one of no friends in it at all, or at least nobody I was comfortable around. In psychology classes I sat with my friend who was quieter than me, although I don't think she has SAD. So it meant that if we had to get into big groups nobody would choose us and vice versa and it meant somebody else being forced to be in our group, which made me feel pretty guilty and annoyed at myself for not being more comfortable around people.
And it's worse because I'm sure it makes people think that you're really unfriendly when in fact you're not. :/


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

Yup I hate that.

I'm always the only one without a group, so then I have to walk up to one and ask to be in their group. While being the only one not in a group, the entire class stares at me.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I usually just slide w/ whoever is near me.


----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)

Just get up as fast as you can and try and find the most approachable people. The problem is you are just sitting there expecting people to come to you. Cam1's advice is also another great option.


----------



## Brenee (Feb 4, 2012)

I hate them but they do teach you how to deal with people. You'll need those skills in the job field. http://igg.me/p/223348?a=989426


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I don't like working in groups, it's horrible.. Last monday i had probably one of my worst group work experiences, teacher randomly put us in the groups and in my group ended up to be 2 guys besides of me. When we were meant to discuss about something i couldn't open my mouth at all.. My awkwardness made those guys laugh at me


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Group work = No work in most cases for me. I love it when I get to sit on a table all on my own, I focus so much better and can have my own personal office space.


----------



## Eurehl (Oct 11, 2011)

When working or studying in group I don't really feel anxious because there isn't any attention focused on me (everyone contributes) and I'm just talking about the work being done (that's it, that's all I discuss). But it can still be a double-edged sword: group works may go wrong if I'm the only one working or one of the few. On the other hand, it can go wrong (momentarily) when I'm not feeling well (you know, anxiety, depression and personal problems) I don't have the disposition to get my work done. It's bad, because I say that I'm doing it or almost finishing it and delay the workload. I eventually manage to do it (sloppy or not) but I feel tired and disappointed with myself because I could have done the job way earlier and better. And then maybe getting a better grade/mark.


----------

